# alum creek res.



## fishermanbob (Dec 14, 2011)

1/12 main lake open.caught a 30" carp today on a rattletrap. two muskys caught by spillway,but not by me.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

thanks for the report. been a couple weeks since I have been up to alum, any ice still in the coves? was thinking all of galena cove would be open, hoping you can confirm


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah thanks for sharing... I'm trying to decide wether to chase eyeballs or trout/crappies this weekend. Other then a few lunch stops I didn't hit the banks at alum all fall/winter.
got a pond that opened up today that stocks trout and has crappie in it Ive been wanting to try.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Might be now but as of last night galena out past point was froze An Westside and Eastside at dam were froze. Most all bays were froze. South end. But that could have drastically changed with what we got today


----------



## fishermanbob (Dec 14, 2011)

OnTheFly said:


> thanks for the report. been a couple weeks since I have been up to alum, any ice still in the coves? was thinking all of galena cove would be open, hoping you can confirm


1/2 galena cove open


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

She's all open now. Dam is on fire. plenty of 24' ers.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Let's see some of those 24"ers we love fish pics.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Also let's get it straight you mean below dam water is flowing heavy. Not on dam no need to have people climbing the steps and be fishing rocks when you mean spillway.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I fished the spillway for about an hour yesterday. It got a little chilly with that NW wind. Water seemed quite clear too.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

No. The lake.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was no snow last night but nice fish


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Plenty of 24"s but only one fish in picture ?


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

hahahahha!!!


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

How long does it take after they open the dam for the saugeye to start moving upstream?

Last time it was moving pretty good for three straight days, I went 2/3 on musky..... didn't see a saugeye caught by anyone.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I fish the spillway somewhat frequently since i live close... have yet to catch a saugeye from there. I keep trying though ha ha. What's that definition of insanity?!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Ronny said:


> No. The lake.


Snowgeye?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

That's Buckeye lake grass/snow


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> That's Buckeye lake grass


Exactly what I was thinking. lol That and thats a buckeye lake saugeye. haha. Ronny trying to pull a fast one! WE SEE U RONNY!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. lol That and thats a buckeye lake saugeye. haha. Ronny trying to pull a fast one! WE SEE U RONNY!


Yeah face of dams Ben stupid hot


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Yeah face of dams Ben stupid hot


"Plenty" of 24s. "GET YOUR ICE COLD 24"S HERE!! GET YOUR COLD 24"ssssssssssssss"


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Man! You guys are brutal! Lol!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I heard them Saugs came from Hoover....


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

That's the spot. I knew somebody was creepin.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> I heard them Saugs came from Hoover....


THE one an only honey hole!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

If you need a friend around this web site,,,,,, you better bring one with you.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh how I wish it were true, easy, and happening for me. But, just my luck, it isn't...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I will be a friend..... Specially if ya gonna put me on sum 24's!!!!!!
LOL nuthin but some bored with winter fun here.....


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Skippy said:


> If you need a friend around this web site,,,,,, you better bring one with you.


Why? Do you drive a white Ford and keep shorts?


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Don't need a 30 day time out so I won't reply with my thoughts.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

cheap shots..... LOL to even think Skip needs to keep short fish is really funny....
I don't drive a white ford but I keep "shorts" from the right places.... I do believe 13'' saugeye were made for a fillet knife..... Darn dnr with there rules!


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Ronny said:


> She's all open now. Dam is on fire. plenty of 24' ers.


 this must be some of "fake news" everyone's talking about huh?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I don't drive a white ford but I keep "shorts" from the right places.... I do believe 13'' saugeye were made for a fillet knife..... Darn dnr with there rules!


12" River eyes is damn good eaten


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Fishingislife said:


> Plenty of 24"s but only one fish in picture ?


You hitting the musky show. Stop by Sunday I am working that day at the show


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Earthworms said:


> You hitting the musky show. Stop by Sunday I am working that day at the show


Didn't plan on it.... If you need to see me i may plan to attend...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Workingman said:


> this must be some of "fake news" everyone's talking about huh?


No. Didn't you see my "proof"? Seems legit.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> 12" River eyes is damn good eaten


Yeah, and thats before they get all that mercury and PCBs in em.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hard to find them 12" Asian clan gets them before 12"


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Man do you remember a few winters ago, The hole below the bridge at alum spillway.... For a month or more straight there would be 5,6 sometimes more guys huddling that little hole and keeping anything and everything they hooked, shad,saugeye,muskie you name it... Now I HARDLY ever say anything about keeping small fish at places you aloud but these guys were taking it way to far...
Luckily I have a few holes still I can usually pull out a few 12/14'' eaters.... HAHA when I can keep the big fish away


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

This year I saw more game wardens below the spillway then ever before. It was kinda funny one instance after I was being checked by a game warden for my license we both noticed a man walking up to the spillway with a bucket and fishing poles. He saw the warden talking to me and did a complete 180, packed up quickly and left.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

fishermanbob said:


> 1/12 main lake open.caught a 30" carp today on a rattletrap. two muskys caught by spillway,but not by me.


Never fished Alum but it is near by. This spring it is on my agenda. I have caught carp on lures before but never this late in the year.


----------

